# [FRICKIN LOADS OF IMAGES] Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

We'll turn you right round baby, right around like a record, baby, right round round round~​
*INTRO:*
Well, me and Bluwiikoon were talking on MSN the other day, and we started doodling for no real reason. I saved some of the good ones, and eventually, we have enough to make an art thread.

And you're looking at it. Incredible, right?

*POKEMON DOODLES:*
It's funny because Arse means Bum.
Blu's amazing Entai! It likes jumping on people.
Blu's amazing Lugia!
Blu's... not so amazing Scizor.
Suicune, Entai and Raikou.
Look, a Butterfree!
Look, Dragonfree!
Dragonfree! She's my Idol!
The most adorable Raikou ever. You cannot look at this without saying 'Daww...'
Entai says 'Sup!'
WHAT IS UP ASH MY HOMIE GIMME A HI-FIVE
Entai got bored of saying 'Sup' After a while. Now he says 'Groovy!'
And Articuno says 'Sup' instead.
Raikou, however, doesn't know what to say.
My Lugia. I call him 'R' because that's what shape he is.
Mesprit can be a tad emotional at times. This is not one of them.
ONOEZ ITS NOEZPASS!
PIKA PI!
I don't quite understand this but oh well.
ZOMG It's the Burning Birdy!
Run, Birdy, Run!
Aaand another legendary bird!
Mewtwo caught Swirly eye syndrome.
NAZI'S! DAMN!
MORE NAZI'S? DAMN!
digdigdig digdigdig
triotriotrio
Blu tells us that the thingamijig flew down from the sky and grabbed the fish from the water. THE END.
The most fricking badass Zapdos you will ever see.
The most frickin badass Gastly you will ever see.
Clicking this link will not rickroll you. Seriously.
PSY?
A fridge. Maybe not as badass as mine, but still.


*EARTHBOUND DOODLES*
OMG It's Mr. Saturn!
GASP! REALLY?
TROGSATUUURN!!!

*PIKMIN DOODLES:*
Obscure anime reference. And partial lawyer, too.
Olimar can dance! He spins right round baby right around like a record baby...
Louie can dance! Though not like a record baby...

*RANDOM DOODLES:*
YA RLY!
Blu caught swirly eye syndrome.
LAWYER FIGHT!!!
Are you a cat person...?
Kitteh cat.
Harry, Blu's cat.
FUZZY PICKLES!
Pretty much exactly what happens on Haloween.
I got a pat on the back! 
Splicing going waaay too far.
Splicing going waaay too far. Again.
Blu is a spriting god. Seriously.
FALCOOON PUUNCH!!!
Paddy's revenge.
WE'RE SOCIALISING!
Blu protests
Because she lost her tail. /.\
So did Yoshi. Maybe it's a disiese...
'headkeyboard'








That's all we've got. Keep viewing this thread, TCoDians!​


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Woah this is one cool art thread, love the Earthbound sketches and the Entei sup, Nosepass was pretty cool too, MAKE MORE! cute sketch style
EDIT:  Yay first comment!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Well, me and Blu both need to be on MSN at the same time, and strike up a random conversation to be able to do these.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

It's possible to do pictures this good on MSN?
I need to do that more often.

You probably had a lot of fun doing this if it's anywhere near as fun as pictochat.
Any tips for someone who has little or no MSN drawing skills?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Well, first you have to get used to drawing with the mouse. Once that's done, it becomes quite simple.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

What about one of those laptop touchpad things?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

You meant a Tablet? I never considered using one, since mine's gathered dust. Well, It should be much easier to use a tablet than a mouse.

EDIT: Sorry, I misread your post. Well... Hm, I'm not really sure what to say about those. I prefer and have a mouse instead of a touchpad.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

I get along perfectly with a tablet, I think its because I'm used  to it now, always use it for spriting anyway


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Well, no-one's gone 'OMG DIE THREAD' yet, so I'd call it a success.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

I remember Artiqno! And groovy Entai is groovy.
Tell Blu I said hi.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*







Doesn't work. :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Try using colours for outlining only. Other than that, it looks OK.






CAKE? No, It's KAIK!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Haha, hi Rainbow. :D

Continuing the shenanigans...






Kai got a pat on the back! Hooray!










Splicing's gone way too far. o:











Apparently I'm a spriting god. _I deny it all!_






I think he's a comedian? Yay kai's handwriting. :3
Wait no, it represents his connection. SLOOOOW










digdigdig digdigdig trio trio trio






o:






Spheal are pretty cool!






and filled with awesomesauce, I believe!






_of course!_






Dawww.


Perhaps vaguely unrelated, but I doodled this in paint after the first convo involving Entei.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Lolz at Pikmin.






Brings a whole new meaning to Falcon Punch. It probably said ORLY? Or something.





Paddy got his revenge after all. YAY IRISH TECHNO!





Blu says:and the thingamajig swooped down and grabbed the fish from the water
THE END





BADASSDOS!





BADASSTLY! Rick Astley?





Blu, Stop doing nothing and Socialize!





Rick Gastly. U GOT RICKROLLLED!





Olimar spins round round baby, right around, like a record baby...





Can you? Really?





You definately can't.





Blu is Protesting





'Cause she lost her tail. XD





Sweet jezebus if this post gets any longer I'll break the forum.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Kai doesn't really leave me with a lot to post but I'M TAKING OVER FOR NOW (you can't stop me!)






Kai and Castform (who I didn't know the appearance of) hi-fiving. :D






I think this is Kai with a big head.






And I leave you with a fridge.


----------



## Diz (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

LoLz.. I didn't know you could doodle on MSN. *tries*


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*



Bluwiikoon said:


> And I leave you with a fridge.


It's a very badass fridge. Not as badass as mine, though.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

:O

I drew the coloured Spheal and the long-face Kai...

Which was actually someone headface-ing themself.

Anyway, awesome stuff indeed. My ones suck, though.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

XDDDD Rick Gastly very nearly killed me.

All of these are adorable and cute and wonderful. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*






It's not actually mine or Blu's, It's ZC's. His self portrait. Even though we all know he's a Spheal.





He's thrilled to be in this art thread.





no come back my love come back





A diagram of my head. Made because I'm annoyed at people drawing it wrong.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

(The one of me using the comp-joota was better...)

I'm sorry I drew your head wrong :P


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*






We have new art.





Blu's new rapidash. Named 'the Phantom'





I killed 'the Phantom'. Now it's a phantom phantom.





ITS A DISCO IN THE PURIFY CHAMBER! C'MON, LETS PARTY!





Lugia has no thumbs. Poor thing.





Inspired by the fact that everytime I see Pearly's crying animation, I think she's swearing, and they are being cencored.





There's someone who Pearly doesn't like.





And Blu waves hello to you all from onett, or wherever she is.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*






I somehow missed out this one last time. BLU IS EMBARASSED






BLU IS EVIL











Blu has lipstick. o:






how the hell do I use this?






YOU COPYCAT I HATE YOU
>(






You made Pearl cry. YOU MONSTER






Louieeee.
















EvilPearl killed Mr. Mime with the knife!






_NO I DIDN'T YOU LIAR_






*headkeyboard!*






;D


----------



## alonsyalonso (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

getting better and better guys...


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Thanks. :D































and now ADVENTURES OF TEE-COD HIGHWAY






I WONDER WHAT ROTOM'S UP TO






tea + cod






ROADKILL






...did we hit something?






Man Harry, you're not very good at driving. D:






WILD SLUDGE APPEARED!

What will Kai and Blu do?






>kick butt






Yay!






Kai is angry at the many sludge rappers plaguing our motorway.






Some guy even flipped us off! What a jerk. >( I'LL HAVE MY REVENGE ON YOU GUY, JUST YOU WAIT






So long!

*EDIT:* Yay, more pictures. :D






INTENSE MODE






hyaaah






MissingNo.'s a creepy guy! And it's too bad there's no proper orange on MSN...






WHAT IS UP HAUNTER MY HOMIE GIMMIE A HI-FIVE






_COMPELLS YOU_






Haunter isn't impressed.






MissingNo. isn't impressed with Haunter.
























I think this is Zapdos?






I'm so slow. :3






;D






It's a wave of boredom!












We both have the power to draw bowls of fruit! Yay!






i is an artst






Yay!






|D






_*OH GOD NO*_






DDDD:






Kais are bglitching!






Kais are bMblock!






Blu can make bfaces!






And that's it. o:


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

And now for some [late] Palin humor





SAY YER PRAYERS POLAR SWINE!





ROOOOAAAARRRR!





Palin just doesn't get it...





Which is probably why she ended up inside the Polar Bear.





This is my bottle of awesomesauce, named Truly [Truly awesomesauce].





A slightly more serious doodle of me.





If The TCoD member Mewtwo was a lawyer...


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

That lawyer Mewtwo still cracks me up.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Brilliant doodles, Kai. :D I especially like the awesomesauce and polar bears.

I need to stop being so busy doing nothing, haha.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Yes you do, Blu.

















TCoD MSNers! Excluding Kinova.













Baby Legendaries!





YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED FROM TCoD!






We are the Danseners. Can you name us all?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

I still love the baby Rayquaza and Kyore. They own my Groudon.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

OH GOD BABIES EVERYWHERE

and now, the biggest doodle-dump ever! Or maybe not, but it was a huge convo at least. XD;






Kai was overjoyed at our reunion! thus there were hugz.






Registeel was also overjoyed!






rejisuchiru-chan-pan-man-fan-banhammer






BASH BASH BASH BASH BASH BASH BASH BANANAHAMMER






Hi-fives all around!






I think this is Cal! Or Castform as you'd know him. Um.






These are his emotions.






The awesomesauce has some maracas now!






Registeel's rockin' with it.






BANG THE DRUMS






this doesn't need explaining.






THOSE SHAYMIN BURGERS SURE ARE DELICIOUS






delicious x 3
This is also the point where Cal started drawing NOMs over everything, I think.






And then he died from food poisoning.






OH BOY A MOLTRES BURGER
the flower gives it class!

There was also something with Blu screaming "OH GOD THE SPICE" but apparently I missed it. D: Oh well.











Edgey doesn't tolerate this nonsense.






WHO WANTS TO BE A GSCILLIONAIRE?






Blu is cross at something, presumably!






next they'll be making pokemon purple with purple gyarados and purple trees and purple pokeballs and homosexual jokes everywhere






Why you gotta eat everything, Cal? :<






See, even Registeel thinks it's freaky!






RAWR






NOM






(Y)






lol ded






Offscreen, Rayquaza gives himself a pat on the back.






Kai's getting fed up off the nomming. D:






Rayquaza shakes his fist at you!






MORE HUGZ






Arylett didn't like hugz so KICKZ






so Cal nommed Blu and then vomitted him out again.
BLU NEEDS A BATH






fo shizzle!






This is what Kai was doing in his absence!






Those Farfetch'd are tricky, man.






Kai - 1, Farfetch'd - 0






I was drawing a Pikachu but then it turned into a cat... thing.






WOOOOOOOO






hell no






Regice is a cool guy!






Cooler than Articuno, at least! I mean Regice IS ice.






And now he's a puddle. OH WELL






kicking kangaroos or whatever he does






OW






:|






Blu's face got smashed in. D:






CARTOON PHYSICS






Why the long face, Blu?






This is actually frurple, but our puny not-alternatedimension minds cannot comprehend it.






THEY HI-THIRTEEN WITH THEIR NOSES
_WHAT KIND OF SICK ALTERNATEDIMENSION IS THIS_






Cal is the king of alternatedimensiontownlandplace!






Arylett dancing!






"Blu... will you... GET THIS CLEANED FOR ME?"






YOU MAY NOW CLEAN THE RING






Cal nommed the ring, but then vomitted it up again.






Arylett killed him for it!






And she also cursed his grave.






TO THE CALMOBILE






TO THE BLUCOPTER

There were a couple of other things, but my computer wouldn't show them to me. I guess group convos just glitch up over time. D:

Also, some bonus content! Here is the huge-o group convo that went on, in all it's craziness and glory. 2.6MB, .rtf (I think you need Word to open it). There might also be some mildly offensive things, like memes, Butterfree-impersonating, and Castform eating everything what is wrong with him, but it's all a bit of fun, really. I also hope I don't _really_ get banned. XD;


----------



## Nope (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

All of these are awesome. Though somehow Bluwiikoon's doodles won't show up when she posts them.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Ahahahahaha!

Oh you guys... if you read the conversation... you must think that I'm NUTS! X3 Of course, you probably already think that. Queen of Arylettopia! Ahahaha. (And oh my God, the part with the three Aryletts is just INSANE. Can you guess which one's the Real Arylett? X3)

I KILLED CASTYCAL. D< AND CURSED HIS GRAVE. GRAAAAH. 

Thanks for cleaning my ring Blue. =3 But CURSE CASTYCAL FOR EATING IT GRAAAAAAH. ;;CURSES HIM AGAIN;;

Yaaaay MSN Doodles~! They are much funnyawesomenocity~ ;;Arylettdances to that;;


----------



## Nope (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Oh, now I see xD

Poor Casty, his curse got graved... Wait, no! His GRAVE got CURSED. There.

Can't wait for more awesomenocity!


----------



## Zeph (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

I can't understand why so many of my drawing pop up here. They suck compared to yours!

Oh yeah, and this picture...







Was Arylett. I think.


----------



## Nope (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Oh gawd. I just read the whole MSN thing o.o Which one was the real Arylett, and who is now? And how do I know that Arylett still is Arylett? If Cal is Arylett, who is Cal? And what about Bluwiikoon, is she still Bluwiikoon, or has some evil Registeel taken over her?
Wait, am I still me? How do I know this is not an imposter writing this? And what about the other tCoDians, how do I know that they're still the same?

[Is confused]


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Awesomenocity group convo is awesomenocity.

Dear Bakuphoon, calm down~ I'll tell you one very crazy and nitpicky way to see the Real Arylett. You see, Blue and Castycal were using the default red font, whilst the Real Arylett was using a font that was just a few shades darker. You might notice it, you might not~ Probably not. (Oh and Real Arylett never noms. Or references memes, yeeeah. Castycal did a good job being Arylett though! I'm having trouble myself telling apart who said what.)

And don't worry! I'm still Arylett! The same crazy Queen you all know and want to kill love.

Ahahaha, it was Arylett. She stole Castycal's glasses and put them upon her facety face~!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

I was the unfunny Arylett, if you were wondering! But seriously guys I can be Mewtwo if I want to. 






ANYWAY more stuff!






WHAT WILL KAI DO?






Apparently he caught me. D:






REVENGE OF PURPLE GYARADOS coming to a gsc remake near you!






oh god oh god what attacks do I have aaaaaa PK THUNDER






But that didn't work so HYPER CHARGE BEAM GO






Hi-fives all round!






Confused Maaaario.






*celestial music!*






He sure does!






Red Bull gives you wiiings!






And has three eyes.






Gliscor!






Cresselia!






Blu died so now he's a Ghost/Dragon type.






AND GIRATINA'S HIS BEST FRIEND 






Bwahahaa.






Kai is cheering! I think! And he also has a gun or something aaaaaaa.






WHAT IS UP CAL MY MAN GIMMIE A HI-FIVE






Regispheal! CUE REGI BATTLE MUSIC






wakka wakka wakka






What is up? THE SKY
man I fall for that one every time






Holding ALT and randomly mashing the number pad gives you all kinds of crazy things! Seriously, try it. :D






Blu's anatomy if you were ever curious about that kind of thing.






hwo du psot? lol






I am an Evil Mastermind! Mwahahaa!






SHARK DA WHOOP


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

The next post to be posted here will be a post posting various spoilers to Magikarp The Gathering in a posted post. you have been warned about the post.

how many posts can you fit in a post?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Linked in case you didn't get the warning. But yeah um
*MAGIKARP THE GATHERING SPOILERS* even though some of this stuff doesn't happen.

Ashes?
Bezerkarp
Bezerkdos
Two Bezerkdos
aaaaa RUN AWAY
PK CHARGE BEAM
Cal saves the day with nomming!
YOU WON ! doo dee doodoo dee doodoo
wait NOOOOO
The bad guys!
That guy sure is powerful, geeze.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*






Arceus. Part Deer, part Fence.





RAWR I AM GYARADOS FEAR ME!





I am very very happy. For reasons unkown to me.





This is scaryarylett.





She looks like a charmelian.





I has a Pokeball.





I'm gonna catch you, I'm gonna breed you...





RAWR!





Stop, in the name of Blu!





Huh?





GET HER! NEENAWNEENAWNEENAW!!!





She didn't realize that she ran the wrong way...





And ended up in Jail.






Your Arylettelian evolved into an Arylettzard.





Bigass Pokeball. BIGASS POKEBALL!


----------



## Nope (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Awesomenocity group convo is awesomenocity.
> 
> Dear Bakuphoon, calm down~ I'll tell you one very crazy and nitpicky way to see the Real Arylett. You see, Blue and Castycal were using the default red font, whilst the Real Arylett was using a font that was just a few shades darker. You might notice it, you might not~ Probably not. (Oh and Real Arylett never noms. Or references memes, yeeeah. Castycal did a good job being Arylett though! I'm having trouble myself telling apart who said what.)
> 
> ...


Ah, that's good to know x3

Also, I did see the difference, but I thought the one with a darker font was Cal xP

Ahh shit, it's Scaryarylett and and and and Arylettzard O.O

RUUN FOOOR YOUR LIIIIIVEESS!!! [Flees from thread]


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*






Blu is Psychic/Dragon/Bacon type!
(there's a background because white doesn't show up on white of course)






GROOVY






SHAGADELIC BABY






HEY GUYS WHAT'S GOING ON IN THIS THREAD






i am h a p p y






OH NO






THE FUNSHINE SOREST IS ON TYRE






^_________________^






|3






TO BLU'S HAND
STOP MAKING TYPOES
LOVE FROM BLU






ZOOM






YOU'RE TOO SLOW!






SUPERBLU IS THE BEST GLUE AROUND






It's very spicy, you see.






Moltres does not appreciate being made into burgers.






dah nah nah nah nah dah nah nah naaaaaaaah






dum dum dum dum dum HEY






SMAAAASH_!!_






YOU






;v; so cute






OI






Yay!






doo doo doo doo dooooooo






Personally, I don't like bananas.






GOAT






oh man this is like the nightmare version of the squirtle squad






MAZAA TSRIIIIIIIIIIII






I HAVE A RUPEE






's big






NO YOU






I think Wailord are on Route 122? They're on some route, at least!






cue flamey background and hardcore metal music about hate and death






don't even go there, bro.






HOLY CRAP






BLU used BACON!






It's super effective!






CAL used NOM!
It doesn't effect Foe WAILORD!






CAL used SUPERNOM!






It's super effective!






KAI used EVILFACE!






KAI fainted!






BLU still doesn't know how to draw CAL!






CAL lost his eyes!






Wild MOUSE died!






FUEL couldn't stop crying!






oh no it's a dead flying mouse D:






OBVIOUSLY THE BLOCK OF WOOD WAS THE MURDERER






in other news BREAD






Blushing at tarantulas is a good hobby!






I GUESS I WON AGAIN






DING DONG






kuma-fricking-tora you guys






laugh! be happy!






Yay sammiches.






PEEKABOO






Wild MAGIKARP used FLAIL!






OH NO NOT AGAIN






I hope it's delicious!






ARYLETT used RAMBLE!
Wild WAILORD was bored to tears!






FMC used CUTENESS!
Wild WAILORD felt a bit strange!






KAI used PENCIL!
It's super effective!






ness is pretty awesome






headwall?






nom nom nom






TROGDARYLEEEEEETT
TROGDARYLEEEEEEEEEETT
TROGDARYLETT WAS A MAN
wait no






Scary!






I drew a Yoshi! ISN'T IT AMAZING






kablooey






Kai also drew a Yoshi!

There was also some other stuff but I guess I missed it.

...actually, I think I saved the convos with the pictures I didn't save.  ONE AND TWO.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Those are absolutely amazing. I can't pick out favourites because so many made me laugh, although I did enjoy Arylettdizard (?) and anything involving Wailord.

Keep these up :3


----------



## Nope (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Wait, Yoshi has two faces o.O?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Thanks Dannichu. :D I'm glad they amuse people!

Those are actually his nostrils, but they can be eyes if you want!


----------



## Nope (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

xD

Weird Yoshi is weird.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

I have so many images to post (over 150) that I'm not even gonna TRY explaining them. Think up your own captions! :D Funniest wins a prize! The filenames might give a little hint to what's going on, if you get extremely confused.






though this is my reaction to the amount of uploading needed doing

























































































































This one has the f word!














































































(I just messed up on my ctrl+v right now, and it turns out ctrl+b or ctrl+i gives you bold and italic tags, respectively. o: nice.)































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































AND THAT IS IT

maybe you should add an image warning to the title, Kai? because there's fricking loads XD;


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kai and Blu's awesome MSN doodle thread thing!!!*

Alright then, I will.


----------

